# Hi-Viz 20# mono



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Gents, what are your recommendations for smooth casting, hi-viz night fishing mono?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

17# tritanium sufix


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Benji said:


> 17# tritanium sufix


2x


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well you have a few options as mentioned Suffix Tritanium , Berkeley Pro spec either chartreuse or orange
And if your funds are low.. Berkley Trilene Big Game in solar collector green. 

The Bass Pro brand line Offshore Angler isn't too bad either from what I'm told I know one guy who swears buy it but he doesn't Beach fish he just fishes piers.

I personally prefer the 17 in Suffix or the 16 in prosoec but if you feel more comfortable with using 20# then Roll with it . It should not affect your casting too signifficantly.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Benji said:


> 17# tritanium sufix


3x


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

17 or if you prefer 20 lb Sufix Superior hi vis yellow.


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree I quite like Sufix triplus. It is a great line.

But for a color change, and a really bright orange, I have used whisker seeker's 20lb mono. They are a company focused on cat fishing gear but the line has worked well for me. It is the same diameter as triplus 17lb at .4mm. It casts well and holds up strong after multiple catches. 

I do prefer tri plus but the whisker seeker line is nice and great color as well.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

For my Daiwa SL30SHVs I use Suffix Tri Plus Chartreuse 20# test...............my Abu 6500s and 7000s get the same line but 17# test.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

teff35 said:


> I agree I quite like Sufix triplus. It is a great line.
> 
> But for a color change, and a really bright orange, I have used whisker seeker's 20lb mono. They are a company focused on cat fishing gear but the line has worked well for me. It is the same diameter as triplus 17lb at .4mm. It casts well and holds up strong after multiple catches.
> 
> I do prefer tri plus but the whisker seeker line is nice and great color as well.


How is the memory on that brand of Mono?


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Orest said:


> How is the memory on that brand of Mono?


Not a lot of memory. It really is very similar in feel and function to triplus but it offers a different color. Great knot strength too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

just wondering, DaBig2na, if you were referring to Pro Spec Chrome or regular.Ive used regular 20 and it seemed to have allot of stretch and was fairly soft. I use braid but want to go back to mono and was wondering if the Chrome had more body,less stretch.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

clamdigger said:


> just wondering, DaBig2na, if you were referring to Pro Spec Chrome or regular.Ive used regular 20 and it seemed to have allot of stretch and was fairly soft. I use braid but want to go back to mono and was wondering if the Chrome had more body,less stretch.


Well the OP was referring to Night Fishing and colored line.. and that is what I was basing my response to. Yes Pro Spec Chrome does not have quite the stretch that regular pro spec line has however Both are very good monofilament lines. Both have good abrasion resistance. As does Regular Tritanium, Tritanium Plus, BBG, and even Stren Catfish monofilament.


----------

